# Another day, another un-permitted remodel.



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes, that is CPVC going into plastic FIPs to connect to the inlet and outlets with no valve and no t&p relief drain. This is in a small garage apt bath at a house in a very wealthy neighborhood. Owners have 3 Mercedes. Whatever, so often wealthy people can be so cheap when it comes to skilled labor. They only care if it LOOKS nice.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I prefer working in the middle class and ghetto parts of Houston any day. The customers there are more appreciative.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

That looks like sch40 from here. 

I foresee a biblical scale flood in the near future for these sinners :yes::laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I don't like it or agree, but I believe it is legal now under IPC.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Over here, I see the wealthiest people with the cheapest possible nannies watching their children. No English, and the child stares into space for hours from the stroller. Lovely townhouse, though.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I don't like it or agree, but I believe it is legal now under IPC.


Not running a t&p drain, no full port valve, not having a union, and no 18" of metal piping isn't code as far as I know.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Not running a t&p drain, no full port valve, not having a union, and no 18" of metal piping isn't code as far as I know.


I can't tell that there isn't a valve and I was only referring to the pipe. I had spoke through the phone, hit post and a lot of what I said disappeared. Basically everything but the first sentence.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

newyorkcity said:


> Over here, I see the wealthiest people with the cheapest possible nannies watching their children. No English, and the child stares into space for hours from the stroller. Lovely townhouse, though.


Isn't it interesting that those who could most easily afford to be a stay at home mom choose to get a nanny instead AND stay at home? That's the weirdest thing to me. Why did you have kids in the first places? Again, whatever, to each his or her own, I suppose.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I can't tell that there isn't a valve and I was only referring to the pipe. I had spoke through the phone, hit post and a lot of what I said disappeared. Basically everything but the first sentence.


Haha. No worries. Same thing happens to me when I use the speak and text feature. And my pics are posting small.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

And this is the shower faucet install for the same remodelled bath. To extend the galv pipe on the left so his supply line would fit he used a pvc FIP and short piece of pipe with a MIP to connect supply line to. Too much stupid going on in this pic to cover them all, least of which was installing a shower faucet on an exterior wall.


----------



## makinHW (Aug 25, 2012)

Knowing that there's stuff out there like that is why I hate doing my shift on call! Not the kinda stuff you want to walk into at 9 at night


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

To be honest, the hardest part was cutting the wall open. And that was not all that hard. I went back with uponor pex. I love the stuff.


----------

